# Catch Can install (pic heavy)



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

a few weeks ago i helped a neighbor with her cruze. the wastegate actuator was full of oil, the throttle body was full of oil, the charge pipes were full of oil and the intercooler also had oil. reading this forum it seems like several others have this problem also.

racer X has this Sonic Catch Can | Racer X Fabrication

i am frugal (eg: CHEAP) so i order this off of ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-...714567&hash=item546c29f406:g:p0QAAOSwWVFcveom


if you remove the intake boot (from the air filter) and look down in you will see an oil stain coming from the PCV hose and leading into the turbo impeller. oil is obviously making it past the valve cover baffle.








thanks *XtremeRevolution* for the photo

i replaced the PCV hose to incorporate a catch can, this is the corrugated hose i am referencing 







thanks TheGoonie11 for the photo

first thing to do is remove the PCV hose from the turbo and intake. 









to remove the PCV hose from the turbo and squeeze the ribbed areas on the connector and pull. 








thanks *XtremeRevolution*for the photo

pull the wire spring clip until it clicks to stay open. carefully twist and pull up to remove.

carefully open the retaining clips along the passenger side of the valve/cam cover, you may have to cut tape to free the PCV hose. removing the small daughter hose is not needed as it will stay in place.

when you have the PCV hose off the vehicle you will need to cut the connectors free from the PCV hose





























thanks TheGoonie11 for the photo

next push 5/8 hose over the PCV connectors. this will require some effort.

next find a place to mount the catch can. i chose the passenger side strut tower. on my car there was 3 holes drilled into the strut tower. i used a UNI-bit to open the holes up to accept the bolts needed to fasten the catch can to the strut tower. make sure you have enough room under the catch can to open the valve. i put a piece of rubber between the catch can and the strut tower
















the fittings that came with the catch can were smaller than 5/8. i decided to use adapter to go from 9/16 to 5/8








i put the adapters on the catch can side because the PCV connectors are plastic and i do not want to stress them.

View attachment 271169






























1 week of catch can - drained into soda can

View attachment 271181

i put the fluid into a jar to observe








after 4 hours of sitting

View attachment 271183

close up after 4 hours


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this Cruze throwing any codes?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

there are no codes on my car. i installed this on my car
this sludge is what my car was ingesting in a week.
have you looked down into your turbo to see what kind of stain you have?
if you have a stain then this sludge is coating your charge pipes and intercooler too.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How many miles do you have? What oil and change intervals you using?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> How many miles do you have? What oil and change intervals you using?


I am just over 180k. I have the oil changed at the dealer with mobile 1 when the oil life is between 10% and 15% 
I drive approx 220 miles a day

Has anyone else looked at the stain in their turbo? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I have cleaned it a few times. Never had any crazy build up though. Im at 125k miles with oil changes done myself with mobile 1 at 50%-55% oil life left which is usually 4k-5k miles. Ive never had to add oil between changes either.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

i have never had to add oil either. i check my oil weekly.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

UPDATE:
the top of this sludge is NOT oil although it is oily, it smells like gasoline. i need to get a pipette or something to get to the bottom layer. when i moved the jar to another location it sloshed and it became the brown/gray emulsion again.
i will be changing my oil myself on 5/25 and i may send it for analysis. then when it needs an oil change again do the same to see the differences.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

i ordered the oil analysis kit from amsoil (i think amsoil uses Polaris labs) and i will be changing my oil 5/25 myself. i then will have my oil tested at my next oil change and see what the difference is.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

yt400pmd said:


> View attachment 271259


i have cracked the lid on this to let it evaporate, lets see what it looks like then.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## drspencer (Jun 19, 2019)

I noticed this when I pulled the intake piping off my '12 1.4. Not "using" oil necessarily, but I can only imagine what my intercooler looks like after 80,000 miles.


----------

